# Testmasters VS EIT Experts



## Alan1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I will take FE/EIT exam in Octobar. I had been out of school for 7 years, I'm trying to get the some courses but really confused, and need ur advice which one is better: either Testmasters or EIT Experts??

Thanks~~~~


----------



## Adambb (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Allan,

I took online course from eitexperts and passed the exam in my first try.I think the review course is a great product.I only studied for 3 month for 6-8 hr per day, I wrote down every single comment they said.I was enjoying the examples,they make it very easy to understand, and remember. I feel I could have not re-learned all the material by myself.I even got to understand many concepts that during college were not properly explained to me.All in all I find their online review very helpful to me considering that I am out of school for 16 years.Also you can buy one of their single courses first, and if you liked their style of teaching, then buy the entire package. That's what I did.I hope this information is helpful to you.

Good Luck!

Adam,


----------



## Alan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot Adam!

Did u do both session as General?

Alan


----------



## stlaggies (Jul 25, 2012)

Something else you might consider are these videos made available by Texas A&amp;M

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/index.htm

I thought they were very beneficial.


----------



## Alan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Stlagies...its very useful...


----------

